# Aquarium living wall project.



## Brian Williams (Nov 3, 2010)

My aquarium living wall project is starting to take off. I still need to add aquarium plants and fish. Some of the plants are starting to move. I am looking for some different peperomia species if anyone has a good collection to sell start or trade.


----------



## Brian Williams (Nov 3, 2010)

pics of the wall project.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Love this idea. Can't wait to see it all planted and umm fished. Btw, is that a face looking over the back?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Ya man. Looks like you have a stalker over that left corner. 

I'm curious. How are you keeping this moist? What is your wall made of?? It's a super awesome idea and I can't wait to see this filled out!

Josh


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Wait!!!! I think I see drip lines!!!!


----------



## Brian Williams (Nov 3, 2010)

The wall is made of hardy backer board which is similar to concrete in board shape. Their is a old mask on top of the wall at the moment. I was using it to hold the tubing down on the top and have yet to remove it after securing the tubing. I do have drip lines on the top section 5 total. To help hide the main line from sight. I built a similar set up in my greenhouse this past spring which I posted photos of. It was not over an aquarium but a raised pond like structure. The growth on the plants is amazing once they are use to the set up and recovered from just being cuttings.


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, that is going to look awesome! I would like to do something just like this over a pond in my greenhouse. The one thing I'm not sure of is what type of felt to use, and where to find it. Could you tell us a little more about the felt?

Also, what size pump do you use for this kind of application?

Sorry for all the questions, but it would be a big help for me, and maybe others as well.


----------



## Brian Williams (Nov 3, 2010)

The felt is commonly called shobby felt it is a common used material and is a mix of all sorts of junk material. The one I used 1/4 inch thick. The pump all depends on the size of the wall. I use pond pumps but you need at least 3 to 4 feet extra on your vertical distance. If you wall is 5 feet tall you would need a pump that could pump vertically 8 feet or so. They will usually tell on the box how high straight up they can push water and how much pressure at that height.


----------



## Brian Williams (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is a bit of a progression of my other wall. It would probably go much faster if I used rooted plants but for most of it I just use cuttings. This aquarium wall I am also trying to use it to propagate some of the more rare and unusual plants so it may also take a bit longer due to them being a bit slower.


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks. I'll have to check around for felt.

That wall is really filling in nicely. I wonder if shinglers would do well on it? They might get overgrown by other plants, though.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That's looking great Brian!

You probably had this in mind already, but there are some kinds of HardieBacker-type cement boards that are anti-fungal. Material like that probably wouldn't be so good for fish.


----------



## john253 (May 8, 2011)

wow that is a really good idea...might have to turn one of my fish tanks into something like that!


----------

